

Microsoft Demos Amazing Timelapse Technology - msolujic
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/08/11/microsoft-wants-to-kill-off-shaky-first-person-videos-with-this-amazing-new-technology/

======
tjomk
It's on the front page already

